# Bryant 340AAV error 13



## justsomeron (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello -

I have a Bryant 340AAV gas furnace. Has run well so far this heating season (ran great this morning), unit is four years old installed in a new house.

Windy day here and I came home tonight to find it not running, error code is 13 - Limit Circuit Lockout, which is actually error 33 lasting longer than 3 minutes. Old filter was not very dirty but I changed out and put a new filter in place and cleaned the thermocouple while at it - there was a little carbon buildup. 

Powered back on and turned wall thermostat back on to start heating. Blower runs for a few minutes, no heat, stops, error code 13 again. Tried this twice. 

This happened once before as snow blew over and covered the PVC intake on the side of the house but there is no snow at all. Outdoor intake pipes look clear to me. 

Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

the furnace has been running too hot for some time now and cycling on/off at the limit control until it finally broke. it sits above the burners and should have a rating like L170 or 180 or higher on it. best to get a Pro to find out why it is overheating and check the temp rise and replace the control.


----------



## justsomeron (Nov 14, 2013)

yuri said:


> the furnace has been running too hot for some time now and cycling on/off at the limit control until it finally broke. it sits above the burners and should have a rating like L170 or 180 or higher on it. best to get a Pro to find out why it is overheating and check the temp rise and replace the control.


Okay. First call tomorrow. 

Thank you, Yuri.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

make sure he tests the temp rise. AC coil may be dirty etc or the control will fail again.


----------



## justsomeron (Nov 14, 2013)

yuri said:


> make sure he tests the temp rise. AC coil may be dirty etc or the control will fail again.


Is the AC coil located in the central air unit (located outside the house)? That was covered over the weekend, top and sides though bottom is open. Could that be causing an air flow restriction for the furnace?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

no. it sits in the supply duct above the furnace and is called the evaporator coil, outside one is the condenser coil.


----------



## justsomeron (Nov 14, 2013)

yuri said:


> no. it sits in the supply duct above the furnace and is called the evaporator coil, outside one is the condenser coil.


Again, thanks.


----------



## HVACTECH96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Make sure you are not getting a code 31, which is a pressure switch code.Alot of people read the code backwards.First number are the fast flashes and the second are the long ones.If you have one of the older metal pressure switches, wiggle the two wires alittle and restart the furnace.Code 13 should make blower run nonstop without shutting off.Leaves in the intake and a plugged condensate trap can throw a code 31 also.


----------



## justsomeron (Nov 14, 2013)

HVACTECH96 said:


> Make sure you are not getting a code 31, which is a pressure switch code.Alot of people read the code backwards.First number are the fast flashes and the second are the long ones.If you have one of the older metal pressure switches, wiggle the two wires alittle and restart the furnace.Code 13 should make blower run nonstop without shutting off.Leaves in the intake and a plugged condensate trap can throw a code 31 also.


*sigh*

Yep, I read the code backwards. It is 31 (not 13 rolled over to 33). The entire unit was off (blower included) and it has power, since I can shut it all down and take through the startup again. 

Pressure switch? I will locate and wiggle wires. It was windy yesterday and I recall having to restart the furnace and water heater at the old house a few times on super windy days.

Thanks.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

those pressure switches are prone to failure and start acting up intermittently. only way to know is to get a tech to check the suction/draft with a manometer.


----------



## justsomeron (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks HVACTECH96 and Yuri. 

Shutting down completely, wiggling wires to pressure switch did it. Now working.

It should still be under warranty - 3.5 years on it. I am calling the builder this a.m. so's I don't void the warranty by having another tech look at it.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

it is not my favorite design with it mounted on that inducer fan which vibrates. get them to check the pressure with a manometer as it may just be at the tripping point and touching it closes it.


----------

